# G4200/RC40



## rogerrollerman (5 d ago)

Hi, I have a RC40 deck on my Kubota G4200. I need the two [2] bevel gears in the gear box. The rest of the right-angle drive gear box is ok. Does any body know of someone parting out one of these tractors or maybe a G5200 with either RC44 or RC48 deck ?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy roger, welcome to the forum. Attached are links to one G4200 in salvage and one G5200 in salvage:



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/g4200/farm-equipment





https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/g5200/farm-equipment


----------

